
Have you had an egg moment recently? - danw
http://www.mobileuserexperience.com/?p=456
======
kingnothing
I've never been to a store where a clerk has checked my eggs -- have any of
you? That is something I've always done before sticking a dozen eggs into my
cart, since it seems like there's always a broken one in the first box I pick
up.

